# 529 MD 2008 NCEES sample



## Lily (Oct 16, 2010)

Does anyone knows where the formulas in the solution came from?

Thanks,

Lily


----------



## Rafa (Oct 17, 2010)

The only thing you will find in MERM is how to calculate the Inertia of the weld group (Ap. 51.A). (Please correct me if I'm wrong). Then you go to Shigley and use the weld joint shear stress equation: Shear Stress = Moment * r / (0.707 * h * Ju), where Ju is the inertia calulated from the Ap. 51.A based on the shape of the weld. The "r" will be the distance from the centroid of the weld joint to the far point on the weld.

Hope this help,

Rafa


----------



## Lily (Oct 18, 2010)

I agree with you.

In this one, MERM is not very helpful, but Shigley has a different one than the NCEES solution.

Thanks for pointing it out!


----------

